# app TACTIO de suivi santé et M7 iphone 5S



## marlou (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
j'utilise l'app *tactio santé* https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/tactiosante-perte-poids-fitness/id477774973?mt=8depuis longtemps pour suivre mes données de santé personnelles (=quantified self, à la mode..).

Récent acheteur d'un iPhone 5S, cette app permet de se connecter au M7 pour suivre ses pas en particulier.
Seul problème: la connexion est impossible (roue qui tourne dans le vide, comme si le M7 n'était pas trouvé) alors qu'une balance withings est appairée sans problème..(redémarrage app et iphone inefficaces)

Evidemment, le support ne répond pas..

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur!


PS: pour les amateurs, app excellente, tout comme "argus";


----------

